# Hilfe über die Höhe der  Gebühren bei Talkline



## Crisper (15 April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

durch Google bin ich hier gelandet. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den Beitrag im richtigen Forum veröffentlicht habe.

Also ich bin Ausländer, ich habe wenige Erfahrungen über die Gesetze von Mobilfunkvertrag. Dazu brauche ich Eure Hilfe.



*Hier ist meine Erfahrung bei Talkline:*

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen Mobilfunkvertag mit Talkline über eteleon.de abgeschlossen. Dafür habe ich zwei Nummer und zwei Handys bekommen. Die monatliche Grundgebühr von 19,90 EUR wurde von eteleon und Talkline gutgeschrieben. Eigentlich benutze ich den Vertrag kaum. Das Bankkonto, das ich zur Lastschrift eingetragen wurde, benutze ich auch sehr wenig. 

  Im Januar 2010 habe ich durch Versehen das Bankkonto zu wenig Geld gelassen, die Lastschrift war deswegen nicht erfolgreich. Ich habe das Konto später wieder ausgeglichen und erwarte eigentlich eine Mahnung oder irgendeinen Hinweis zu einem erneuerten Lastschriftverfahren oder Bankverbindung zur Überweisung. Hier habe ich wieder Fehler gemacht: ich habe vergessen eine Mail an Talkline zu schreiben und den Fall weiterhin total vergessen.

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich zufällig die Rechnungen von Talkline und das Guthaben von meinem Bankkonto gecheckt, *Überraschung*:
1. In der Rechnung von 20.01.2010 bis 19.02.2010 gab es eine Sonstige
Gebühren von 45,81 EUR. Damit war die Rechnungssumme 77,41 EUR und die zu
zahlender Betrag 97,31 EUR. 

2. In der Rechnung von 20.02.2010 bis 19.03.2010 gab es noch eine
Rechnungssumme von 30,75 EUR, damit war der zu zahlender Betrag 128,06
EUR. 

3. Aus meinem Bankkonto wurden von Ihnen am 04.03.2010 87,41 EUR und am
17.03.2010 noch 32,84 EUR von Talkline abgebucht. 


  Anmerkung: Ich habe inzwischen keine Mahnung, Email, Erinnerung oder jegliche Information in jeder Art bekommen!

  Ich habe Talkline diesbezüglich kontaktiert, hier ist die Antwort:


> Sie haben im Januar eine Rechnung nicht beglichen, dies zog diverse Gebühren nach sich, da ein erheblicher Mehraufwand entstand den (Kartensperrung, Mahnungen, Rücklastlastschrift etc.),  der Kunde zu tragen hat.
> Die Rechnung aus Februar, auf der die o.g. Gebühren berechnet worden sind, haben Sie erneut nicht beglichen. Daraufhin folgete wiederum eine Sperrung der Karte und Aufwandsgebühren.
> Mittlerweile haben Sie die letzen drei Rechnungen nicht beglichen, was dazu führt, dass der Gesamtrechnungsbetrag immer weiter ansteigt.
> 
> ...


 


  Ich war schuld, ich weiß… Aber hätte ja einigen Fragen dazu:


Dürfen sie überhaupt so hohe Gebühren verlangen? Wie z.B. die      Sperrgebühr etc.
Gemäß dem Gesetz ist eine Mahnung zuerst notwendig?
Welches Gesetz soll ich hier angewendet werden?
Soll ich zum Rechtsanwalt gehen? Wenn ja, von welchem Schwerpunkt      soll der Rechtsanwalt sein? Und wie ist normalerweise die Gebühr? (Ich war      noch nie beim Rechtsanwalt in Deutschland…)
Was soll ich jetzt machen?
 
  In den Rechnungen gibt es folgende Gebühren (zzgl. MwSt):


Gebühr Rücklastschrift 3,00 EUR
Bearbeitungsgebühr für Rücklastschrift 14,71 EUR
Sperrgebühr 15,55 * 2 = 31,10 EUR
Säumniszuschlag 7,90 EUR
Aufwandspauschale Mahnung 2,95 EUR
 

  Hier ist der Link zu den Servicepreisen: http://www.talkline.de/downloads/kunden/preislisten/preisliste-services.pdf


  Vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus!
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
  Charlie


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2010)

*AW: Hilfe über die Höhe der  Gebühren bei Talkline*

Hallo, 

habe auch das problem wollte mal fragen wie du es gelöst hast?

MFG


----------



## meinnameistso (13 Februar 2012)

Seervus, also wie geht eigentlich 2 mal eine kartensperrung, sowas geht doch nur einmal ?
Unlogik aus deren Seite.


----------



## .w.w. (14 Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

also Kartensperrungen und Rücklastschriftgebühren dürfen eingezogen werden.

Das Argument von Talkline das durch die Rücklastschriftgebühren zusätzliche Arbeit nötig war und von euch beglichen werden stimmt nicht.
Bearbeitungsgebühren (ausser denen der Bank) auf den Kunden abzuwälzen ist rechtswidrig (OLG Koblenz, Urteil vom 30.09.2010 Az. 2 U 1388/09).
Zudem hab ich folgendes gelesen: "Nach dem Lastschriftabkommen der Kreditinstitute berechnen diese untereinander übrigens lediglich einen Betrag von 3 EUR." (http://www  .peter-kehl.de/2010/10/13/bearbeitungsgebuhren-fur-rucklastschriften-rechtswidrig/).
Die Gebühren sind also definitiv zu hoch, auch wenn Kartensperrung und eine gewisse Gebühr der Banken etc. bezahlt werden müssen.


----------

